# Moots Stems?



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm putting together a Moots Vamoots with a 1" HT and fork. I have a nice Moots-built stem for it that has the 26.0 bar clamp diameter (non-removeable faceplate).

How good are these stems? Are they strong and stiff enough or are they flexy (like a Cinelli Grammo for instance)?

Thanks!

Texbike


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Moots stems are as stiff as they come. They make any bike feel solid.


----------

